# Cotton wool disease



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

I noticed this morning that my juvenile firemouth had three small white fuzzy spots on his head. From what I'm reading it sounds like it can be cotton wool disease. I read about doing a salt bath or dip to help this. He is in a 10g tank that I got for quarantine before I add him to my main and has been in there for about 3 weeks now. Can I use table salt that does not have iodine in it? Any other advise on this would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

If I see anything white unless I am sure it's ich then it's malachite green time. That works for everything and if you do have columnaris by chance then you don't want to screw around.

Since it sounds like you keep getting diseases I would do this anyways, after that your problems should be over for good, or at least until you add more fish.

Also, if you are getting a lot of disease, consider adding salt to the tank semi-permanently. That cuts down on a lot of problems before they even develop and I never noticed any negative effect even when doing it for decades on end. I would just throw a cup of salt in my 100 gal tank each time I did a 50% water change, I did not fuss with measures and so on. The fish seem to love it, they even roll around in it. African cichlids anyways, not all fish do well in it. The only reason I don't any more is that I have plants now and most plants don't do well with salt.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> If I see anything white unless I am sure it's ich then it's malachite green time. That works for everything and if you do have columnaris by chance then you don't want to screw around.
> 
> Since it sounds like you keep getting diseases I would do this anyways, after that your problems should be over for good, or at least until you add more fish.
> 
> Also, if you are getting a lot of disease, consider adding salt to the tank semi-permanently. That cuts down on a lot of problems before they even develop and I never noticed any negative effect even when doing it for decades on end. I would just throw a cup of salt in my 100 gal tank each time I did a 50% water change, I did not fuss with measures and so on. The fish seem to love it, they even roll around in it. African cichlids anyways, not all fish do well in it. The only reason I don't any more is that I have plants now and most plants don't do well with salt.


It isn't ich. This is more of a fuzzy white spot which when looking up cotton wool disease, seemed to fit its description. I bought some api pimafix since that treats fungal infections. Also I never stated I keep getting diseases. This is the first time anything like this has happened. I have my main 60g which has bigger fish in it so when I got this little guy, I just put him in my hospital 10g tank until he got a bit bigger. He wasn't put in there due to any disease. I also have a juvenile peacock in there I got the same time and he shows no signs of anything.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Electricyellow3 said:


> Cyphro said:
> 
> 
> > If I see anything white unless I am sure it's ich then it's malachite green time. That works for everything and if you do have columnaris by chance then you don't want to screw around.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: opcorn:


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

Especially coming from the guy who boils his fish at 90 degrees and then links to an article saying to raise it to 82 degrees to treat for ich and that ich stops reproducing completely at 86.

Also I know it's not ich, geniuses. I felt sorry that no one answered your question about bloat, but since you are one of the guys who asks noob questions then gets in a snit I should not have bothered.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> Especially coming from the guy who boils his fish at 90 degrees and then links to an article saying to raise it to 82 degrees to treat for ich and that ich stops reproducing completely at 86.
> 
> Also I know it's not ich, geniuses. I felt sorry that no one answered your question about bloat, but since you are one of the guys who asks noob questions then gets in a snit I should not have bothered.


Wow what's with all of the hostility? I just stated that I haven't had problems with any other diseases since you stated I tend to get them a lot. The bloat question was answered which it was just me being paranoid. Also I'm hoping your referring to the other guy about boiling fish at 90 degrees! No need to worry about it anymore, the little guy was dead when I got home.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Cyphro said:


> Especially coming from the guy who boils his fish at 90 degrees and then links to an article saying to raise it to 82 degrees to treat for ich and that ich stops reproducing completely at 86.
> 
> I see you suck at reading    and your comprehension is even worse.


----------

